

The SEC proposed rules for crowd investing Are they good for startups? - npt4279
https://medium.com/p/65d6ac7da3fc

======
gbelote
One of the more pleasant surprises having read through the SEC's proposed
rules is how much they make an effort to get feedback from the community. It's
nice to see a little humility in government and encouraging that we can
influence regulations for the better.

